

Why We Don't Need To 'Think Of The Artists': They're Doing Fine - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111124/07375916896/why-we-dont-need-to-think-artists-theyre-doing-fine.shtml

======
absconditus
This article does not actually prove anything. For all we know there are twice
as many artists now.

